# I'm New! Hello! : ) Looking for new breeding mice :)



## SweetMousey (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi List,
It's great to be in your company. I have come here for some "tips", and am looking to see if maybe I can find a few mice of my "dreams" to start a tiny little mousery (just for hobby). About 8-10 years ago I bred mice, very small-time, in many varieties. My original stock was just from a local pet store that surprisingly had quite a few different types of mice. I became too busy for my mice, and let them go to individual homes as beloved pets, because I did not feel I could any longer properly care for the amount I had. I did keep 3 for myself, all of which have since passed (they were some of my original ones). I have some free time on my hands now, and would really love to pick up where I left off. The pet store I originally got my little babies from has since moved. I haven't seen too many active breeders in this area. For the right babies, I would be more than happy to work out some sort of pick-up/transport, or shipping. I know how to properly care, handle, and home mice. I think this will be a fun venture for me again. To me, first and foremost they have always been pets, and maybe still, I may not breed and instead just keep a few as pets.. but, I would like to keep the option open. Anyway, I would love to know if anybody has any babies available at the moment, if you ship/do transport, and would LOVE to see photos of the tiny little mousey faces again!! : ) I am open to the different varieties. I have never had the rexes in the past, they are interesting to me. I am located in Massachusetts (USA)

Please contact me with what you may have available. Thank you! : ) 
Mable


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forum :welcome1


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

Jenny of WNT Mousery ships 

Most people choose not to ship, it costs around $250.... But if you do it's totally worth it!!!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi there  Jenny is not on this forum at the moment...she is on mouselovers.com ...but yes, she ships and has amazing mice 

I am located in Allentown, PA...I don't currently ship but I'm not as far...I don't know how far you are willing to go for them. I don't currently have much of anyone ready to go (just a couple cinnamons)...but I have some litters on the way and after they are born I will be making some more pairings


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome, I hope you find the mice you are looking for


----------

